# Red OHM x Fancy OHM



## Alphasbettas (Jan 8, 2020)

Not sure about what to call the female but it is a OHM. In lockdown now so I'm going to breed all my pairs, pure and mixed just to see what kind of babies I get. Advise and suggestions welcome.

27 March, 12:00 AM pair put in the same tank with female in partition cup
29 March 12:00 AM female released
29 March 05:00 PM wrapping and eggs
29 March 09:00 PM female removed
Sometime next day fry hatch

Pictures below and link to complete video (Yes I know do not disturb them but they were not bothered at all)






When should I expect them to be free swimming? Remove male tomorrow or right now?


----------

